# Hat jemand zufällig Kontakte zu Blizzard?



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffed Community,

die frage liest sich vielleicht in manchen Augen lächerlich, aber ist absolut ernst gemeint.

Ich liebe Blizzard und ihre Spiele, aber was die in den letzten Jahren für einen Mist fabrizieren reicht mir langsam.

D3 ist absolut lächerlich in meinen Augen.
Seit D2 sind zich Jahre vergangen. Blizzard hat gesehen wie Hellgate London den Bach runter gerutscht ist und fahren den Karren trotzdem an die Wand und gehen kein bisschen auf die Community ein.

Ich habe ein paar hundert kleine und größere Ideen für D3, WoW, SC2 etc. und würde die gerne Blizzard vorstellen und mich bei denen bewerben.

Über das Telefon beträgt die wartezeit derzeit 65 Minuten und auf der HP finde ich nichts angemessenes, das sich von Blizz jemand die Ideen mal anhört.

Ne PN wäre nett, für den Kontakt würde ich auch 1 % von dem Verdienst abgeben, falls einer bei rausspringen sollte.

Schönen Sonntag, und GL an uns alle dass die Server wieder on gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem Blizzard-Forum?

Oder einfach per Post oder E-Mail?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn du das jetzt alles noch im perfekten Englisch schreibst, gebe ich dir vielleicht ein Chance.


----------



## Derius (20. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Community,
> 
> die frage liest sich vielleicht in manchen Augen lächerlich, aber ist absolut ernst gemeint.
> 
> ...



Mein Cousin arbeitet bei Blizzard  ich glaube in der Administration von Server soweit ich weiss. Hab aber leider kein Kontakt mehr zu dem :-P Versuch es über das Forum wie jeder andere.


----------



## Achilius (20. Mai 2012)

Fahr am besten hin, sich persönlich vorstellen kommt immer gut.
Vielleicht bist du ja der einzige von Millionen von Spielern auf den sie hören.

Sag bescheid wenn du losfährst, ich komm mit, hab auch schon ne Liste was ich alles haben will. 
Oder noch besser, du startest nen Aufruf, das sich alle Spieler von Blizzardspielen vor dem Firmengebäude treffen und jeder darf einzeln seine Wünsche vortragen.

man man man Leute gibt das^^


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Achilius schrieb:


> man man man Leute gibt das^^



Ja da haste echt recht. Oo *inspiegelschaunundso*

Ich meinte den Beitrag ernst. Ich werde sicherlich nicht nach Anaheim (oder so) fahren, 
aber ein Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen und mich da durchzuklingeln ist ja wohl keine große Sache.

Wollte lediglich wissen ob jemand aus der Buffed Community vielleicht einen Kontakt, oder ein paar Tipps wie man da vorgehen könnte.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Mai 2012)

Ganz einfach so?
http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/careers/


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Link. 
Glaub zwar nicht dass sich da der Personalleiter ernsthaft gedanken macht, aber trotzdem danke.
Muss ich alles über google Translator übersetzen, aaarrggghh, aber egal.

Bin ja Ork. Arbeit, Arbeit. ^^


----------



## Kirath (20. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> Glaub zwar nicht dass sich da der Personalleiter ernsthaft gedanken macht, aber trotzdem danke.
> Muss ich alles über google Translator übersetzen, aaarrggghh, aber egal.
> 
> Bin ja Ork. Arbeit, Arbeit. ^^



Du willst dich bei Blizzard bewerben und kannst kein Englisch?


----------



## Danell (20. Mai 2012)

Denglisch regelt alles


----------



## Xiin (20. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich liebe Blizzard und ihre Spiele, aber was die in den letzten Jahren für einen Mist fabrizieren reicht mir langsam.






Nicnak schrieb:


> Muss ich alles über google Translator übersetzen, aaarrggghh, aber egal.



perfekte Voraussetzungen!  

btw: Ich hoffe wirklich, dass der TE nur ein Troll ist - oder sich als Putzhilfe bewerben will in der Hoffnung zufällig auf den CEO von Blizzard zu treffen.

/e: 


Danell schrieb:


> Denglisch regelt alles


Hello Mister Blizzard chef i will bewerben for the job in the USA.
Damit kommt er sicher gut an.


----------



## myxir21 (20. Mai 2012)

Einfach bewerben.

Erste Phase des Rekrutierungsprozesses ist über Telefon.


Natürlich in Englisch, wie es sich gehört


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Öhm ich kann english. Hatte früher sogar 12 Punkte, ne 2+ im Leistungskurs. XD

Ich kann die Sprache leider nicht perfekt, vorallem nicht in schriftlicher Form und ich kann mich wesentlich besser artikulieren in meiner Muttersprache.

Aber egal, eine so große und finanzkräftige Firma wie Blizz wird ja wohl unter den Mitarbeitern Leute habn die deutsch sprechen und vernünftig übersetzen können.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Aber egal, eine so große und finanzkräftige Firma wie Blizz wird ja wohl unter den Mitarbeitern Leute habn die deutsch sprechen und vernünftig übersetzen können.


Tja, wie ich oben schon schrieb, ohne dem hast du keine Chance.


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde eher empfehlen deine Ideen vernünftig und ausführlich auszuarbeiten und das ganze dann in einen Thread zu verpackenden Du ins offizielle Diablo 3 Forum stellst.
Die Vorstellung mal grade eben ein hohes Tier bei Blizzard anzurufen und ihm zu diktieren was er besser machen kann wirkt auf mich ein wenig weltfremd.


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Gute Idee. Durch die Community hätte ich ja haufenweise Zeugen und es schwarz auf weiß, sodass die Ideen ja nicht wirklich geklaut werden könnten.

Werd ich demnächst mal machen. Muss etz erstmal das Spiel komplett durchzocken. ^^ Dann kann ja auch jeder seinen Senf dazu geben. 
Seh zwar etz schon dass das anstrengende Diskussionen werden, aber egal. Aspirin ftw. 

Btw:
Zock grad n Barbaren, alter Schwede geht der ab. Arni in da House, öhm... ne Hütte. ^^


----------



## Jinthalor (21. Mai 2012)

Ohh Ja bitte besorgt ihm den Kontakt.



Nicnak schrieb:


> D3 ist ein Rollenspiel, ebenso wie WoW.


----------



## floppydrive (21. Mai 2012)

Um an die Leute in einer etwas besseren Position zu kommen gibt es ein kleinen Trick.

Du stellst an Blizzard ein Support Ticket mit einem kleinem Code welchen du in die erste Zeile schreibst: The Purple Murloc is a Ghost with the Power of Diablo (die Farbe vor Murloc zeigt an, an welchen Mitarbeiter die Nachricht gehen soll)

Damit wird dein Anliegen direkt an Michael "Mike" Morhaime weitergeleitet, dort schreibst du dann direkt rein was du so für Ideen hast und was du ändern würdest, etc. Mike kannst du auch auf Deutsch schreiben, er versteht es und kann dir auch darauf antworten.

Zur Erklärung, der Code wurde mit Burning Crusade eingeführt um Freunden und Verwandten von Blizzard die Ingame schnellen Kontakt wollen oder Hilfe brauchen eine Möglichkeit zu bieten dies auch zu tun.


Viel Glück und sag Mike einen schönen Gruß von mir.


----------



## Raema (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Durch die Community hätte ich ja haufenweise Zeugen und es schwarz auf weiß, sodass die Ideen ja nicht wirklich geklaut werden könnten.




Ob dich das schützt weiß ich nicht. Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Terms of Use des Battle.net, ob die so auch aufs Forum zutreffen weiß ich nicht:



> 11.4 Nutzerinhalt. Als &#8222;Nutzerinhalt" gelten alle Mitteilungen, Bilder, Geräusche und sonstige Materialien und Informationen, die Sie über einen Spiel-Client oder den Service hochladen oder übertragen, oder die andere Nutzer hochladen oder übertragen, einschließlich, ohne jedoch darauf beschränkt zu sein, aller Chatnachrichten. Hiermit gewähren Sie Blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exklusive Lizenz, einschließlich des Rechts zur Vergabe von Unterlizenzen an Dritte, sowie das Recht, derartige Nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeänderter Form, sowie daraus abgeleitete Arbeiten zu vervielfältigen, zu berichtigen, anzupassen, abzuändern, zu übersetzen, neu zu formatieren, davon abgeleitete Arbeiten anzufertigen, herzustellen, in Verkehr zu bringen, zu veröffentlichen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu lizenzieren, dafür Unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen oder aufzuführen, elektronischen Zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der Öffentlichkeit mittels Telekommunikation mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen Computerspeicher einzugeben, und solchen Inhalt sowie alle geänderten oder davon abgeleiteten Arbeiten zu nutzen und zu betreiben. Soweit die anwendbaren Gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten Sie hiermit auf alle Persönlichkeitsrechte, die Sie ggf. in Bezug auf Nutzerinhalte haben.


----------



## Dynamic (21. Mai 2012)

@TE

du hast hunderte größere und kleinere Ideen für das Spiel, willst Verbesserungsvorschläge den Leuten von Blizzard machen aber auf die Idee mal zu kommen, den Leuten von Blizz eine E-Mail zu schreiben, Telefon zu nutzen, die fehlt dir, oder?

Deine Ideen geklaut werden könnten, Zeugen, Community, schwarz auf weiß. Ähm ja, ne is klar, oder?

Anstatt deine Ideen hier allen frei zugänglich zu machen hättest auch die Zeit dafür genommen, Blizzard direkt zu Kontaktieren, aber naja, jeden das seine.

Dyna


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Einfach bewerben.
> 
> Erste Phase des Rekrutierungsprozesses ist über Telefon.
> 
> ...


Bei mir wars in Deutsch... da der Personalleiter damals deutsch sprach!


English wird da egtl. garnet getestet, die gehen schlicht davon aus das dein TOEFL korrekt ist.


----------



## myxir21 (21. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Bei mir wars in Deutsch... da der Personalleiter damals deutsch sprach!
> 
> 
> English wird da egtl. garnet getestet, die gehen schlicht davon aus das dein TOEFL korrekt ist.




Ich hab mich nach meinem Studium beworben, aber für eine Stelle direkt in der USA als System Engineer. Darum logisch, dass es bei mir auf Englisch war 


Hab aber ne andere (bessere) Stelle angenommen xD. Keine Lust an Servern rumzubasteln wenn rund 2 Mio Menschen enrage gehen weil sie nicht einloggen können xD


----------



## taurados (21. Mai 2012)

Dafür, dass du mal Leistungskurs in Englisch hattest und wahrscheinlich sogar Abitur  hast wirkst du wirklich sehr naiv auf mich. Deine Aussagen hier sind lächerlich.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nach meinem Studium beworben, aber für eine Stelle direkt in der USA als System Engineer. Darum logisch, dass es bei mir auf Englisch war
> 
> 
> Hab aber ne andere (bessere) Stelle angenommen xD. Keine Lust an Servern rumzubasteln wenn rund 2 Mio Menschen enrage gehen weil sie nicht einloggen können xD


Bei mir wars damals in Paris, hab aber auch ne bessere Stelle angenommen... schlechte Bezahlung in Verbindung mit miesen Arbeitszeiten ist ne doofe Kombination.


----------



## puzzelmörder (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Community,
> 
> die frage liest sich vielleicht in manchen Augen lächerlich, aber ist absolut ernst gemeint.
> 
> ...



Find es ziemlich interessant wie einige blauäugig durchs leben gehen und denken sie seien der Mittelpunkt des Universums. Nichts anderes ist dieser Post.   

Willst du den Mitarbeitern bei Blizzard sagen:"Hey euer D3 ist echt lächerlich und was eure Firma angeht fabriziert ihr im Moment nur Mist weil ihr Geldgeile Säcke seit und Null auf die Spieler hört! Ich könnte es besser und hab dazu noch 100 Ideen für eure Spiele und stellt mich bitte ein."
Die Reaktion von Seiten Blizz dürfte in etwa diese sein, Tür auf - Du raus - Tür zu, dazu nen dezenter Hinweis das es millionen anderen Spieler gefällt dieses lächerliche D3." 

Aber für den Fall das du echt nen Job bekommst mit deinen Ideen (Hast du andere Qualifikationen? z.B.Programmieren, Wirtschaftswissen, Techniker)
versuch ich dir mal zu helfen um dann 1% von deinem bestimmt fürstlichen Gehalt zu bekommen. 

Blizzard Entertainment
(949) 955-1380
PO Box 18979
Irvine, CA 92623

Die Suche hat mich genau 30 Sek gekostet!

Denk bitte daran, dass die in den USA sitzen und du Englisch sprechen musst. Mit der Einstellung da wird schon einer Deutsch können wirst du mit Sicherheit keinen Job bekommen bei dem du auch wichtige Spielentscheidungen treffen kannst. Du willst ja schliesslich was verändern und besser machen um dann auf 100% der Community einzugehen.



Da ich aber glaube das dein Post nen reiner Heulpost ist, weil die Server offline waren, denke ich muss ich für mein Gehalt wohl weiterhin selbst arbeiten gehen.
Würdest du es tatsächlich ernst meinen hättest du auf anderem Weg nach einem Kontakt gesucht und nicht über ein Gamerforum oder die Supporthotline. Die Suche kostete im Internet keine ganze Minute und über die offizielle Homepage gibt es sogar Stellenausschreibungen!
Die Art und Weise wie du hier geschrieben hast und das du das Spiel, was eigentlich ja an die Wand gefahren ist, doch außgiebig spielt zeigt eigentlich das du nur Frust ablassen wolltest. 

Wie dem auch sei ich habe nen kleines bisschen Hoffnung das du nen Job bekommst und mir dann 1% deines fürstlichen Gehaltes überweist, jeden Monat. Vielleicht reicht das ja dann für nen Abendessen mit meiner Freundin. xD


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Öhm ich kann english. Hatte früher sogar 12 Punkte, ne 2+ im Leistungskurs. XD
> 
> Ich kann die Sprache leider nicht perfekt, vorallem nicht in schriftlicher Form und ich kann mich wesentlich besser artikulieren in meiner Muttersprache.
> 
> Aber egal, eine so große und finanzkräftige Firma wie Blizz wird ja wohl unter den Mitarbeitern Leute habn die deutsch sprechen und vernünftig übersetzen können.



Manchmal frage ich mich wie blauäugig manche Menschen doch sind. Du kannst dich nicht richtig in der englischen Sprache artikulieren und gehst davon aus, dass Blizzard sicherlich einige MA hat, welche Deutsch sprechen und deinen Text übersetzen. Und das alles natürlich nur, weil Blizzard nur auf dich wartet, richtig? Gottes Geschenk an die Spieleindustrie....unglaublich...


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Noten ... würde man danach tatsächlich einen Bewerber heraussuchen, hätte ich wohl keine 200 Bewerbungen in meinem Leben verfasst. Noten sind wichtig, keine Frage. Aber nur für den Schüler und auch nur als Randnotiz für einen Chef.

Was zählt ist eben doch neben dem Autreten (Artikulation, Charisma, ja sogar die Stimmfarbe nebst dem Äußeren) vor allem die Art und Weise, wie man arbeitet, welches Verhältnis man zur Arbeit hat. Das Wissen drumherum ist NUR eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Noten drücken Fleiß und/oder Intelligenz aus. Ein gutes Allgemeinwissen sorgt dafür, das man im Smalltalk nicht ganz dumm darsteht. Mit guten Noten fühlt man sich wohl, gewinnt Selbstvertrauen. Aber ein Einser-Schüler kann wohl schlecht automatisch besser an einem PC schrauben als jemand, der immer nur Dreien hatte. Genauso sind fachliche Themen begrenzt. Ob ich nun mit meinem guten Abschluss eine Steuererklärung mache oder jemand anderes das für mich macht, der nur mit einer 4 abgeschlossen hat ... Qualitätsunterschiede gibts da nicht durch die Noten. Der einzige Unterschied dabei ist, das "intelligentere" Menschen meist eine gewisse Kreativität mitbringen oder Zusammenhänge besser und schneller verstehen.



Täglich spielen bei Blizzard mehrere Millionen Spieler. Unter diesen Millionen herauszustechen, ist schwer. Meist ist es ein Schwarmverhalten, was Änderungen ausgelöst durch die Community veranlasst. Und gerade eine Behauptung ohne weitere Argumentation ist es mir noch nichtmal wert, wie "Blizzard" wohl auf englisch auszudrücken ist. (ja, bei manchen Leuten braucht dieser Satz ein bis zwei Sekunden länger)


----------



## ThoWeib (21. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Durch die Community hätte ich ja haufenweise Zeugen und es schwarz auf weiß, sodass die Ideen ja nicht wirklich geklaut werden könnten.


Um es mal deutlich zu sagen: deine Ideen sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht neu, nicht umsetzbar, schon lange verworfen, nicht durchdacht oder schlichtweg Tinnef. Insofern ist eitles Getue komplett unnötig: du kannst all deine Ideen hier zum Besten geben. Und glaub' mir: die Reaktionen hier geben dir dann ein gutes Bild, wie Blizzard reagieren wird...

Mal davon ab, das Ideen ohnehin nicht geklaut werden können, denn die Idee an sich ist wertlos. Die Umsetzung in die Realität ist der Teil, der den Träumer vom Erfolgreichen unterscheidet. Von daher überschätzt du die Erfolgsaussichten, die du mit der Nummer hast, und zwar ganz gewaltig. Wenn du nämlich allen Ernstes glaubst, du wärest der Erste oder der Einzige, dem irgendwelche einmaligen Ideen durchs Haupt gesaust sind, dann kannst du schon mal eine Nummer ziehen und dich hinten anstellen: die ganzen anderen Wunderkinder sind noch vor dir dran. Oder anders gesagt: du bildest dir allen Ernstes ein, Blizzard würde nicht schon täglich säckeweise "Verbesserungsvorschläge" per Post oder sonstwie aufgehalst kriegen?


----------



## Nicnak (22. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Um an die Leute in einer etwas besseren Position zu kommen gibt es ein kleinen Trick...
> 
> Du stellst an Blizzard ein Support Ticket mit einem kleinem Code welchen du in die erste Zeile schreibst: The Purple Murloc is a Ghost with the Power of Diablo (die Farbe vor Murloc zeigt an, an welchen Mitarbeiter die Nachricht gehen soll



Echt, wie geil.
Ich bin mal so NAIV um dir zu glauben und würde dich auch um Codes für den Weihnachtsmann und Osterhasen bitten. Oo

Ich streite mich gerade mit Händen und Füßen in einem anderen Thread damit meine Meinung wenigstens halbwegs verstanden wird anstatt nur gelesen.
VERSTANDEN, nicht akzeptiert.



> Der einzige Unterschied dabei ist, das "intelligentere" Menschen meist eine gewisse Kreativität mitbringen oder Zusammenhänge besser und schneller verstehen.



Ich bin kreativ. Hier 2 kleine beispiele, auch wenn sie nicht jeden Humor treffen werden.

Just a buggy day?! Founded 2010

Meine anderen Ideen wie Brettspiele, Grundstrukturen für Bücher, Videogames, Restaurants, Filmen etc. sind ett schwer zu beweisen.

Ok zugegeben, den Thread habe ich in Rage verfasst, weil mich gewisse sachen an D3 im Moment echt aufregen.

Und der Text mag vielen auch überheblich vorkommen.

Dann kurz zu mir:

Ich hatte 10 Jahre lang Akne. Ich bin alles andere als Überheblich, eher sogar genau das Gegenteil. 
Früher Schüchtern, seid meine Pickel weg sind bin ich darüber hinnaus.

Ich habe nur einen guten Realabschluss, aber ich kann english.
Wenn ich mich auch wesentlich besser ausdrücken und artikulieren kann in meiner Muttersprache. Also ne Mischung aus bayrisch und berlinerisch. ^^

Der Thread hier mag vielen als dumm und naiv vorkommen, aber denkt mal wirklich kurz darüber selber nach.

Mir ne Nummer von Blizz rauszusuchen ist kein Problem. Ich habe da sogar angerufen und den lustigsten Anrufbeantworter aller Zeiten erlebt.
65 Minuten Wartezeit, alle 2 Minuten wurde ich auf Internetseiten verwiesen (wozu rufe ich denn gerade an??) und für jeden Mist sollte ich irgendwelche tasten drücken anstatt dass Sie mir mal wen an die Strippe hohlen.

0800 589 0644 Ich sage nur Paaaasssswwwooorrrtttt. 

Ich hatte gestern auch probiert bei Buffed anzurufen, aber es war leider Sonntag. (nicht wundern wenn es morgen klingelt ;p)

Was ich mit dem thread eigentlich nur erfragen wollte ob jemand wirklich ernstgemeinte Tipps hat wie man da am besten vorgehen könnte, oder vielleicht wirklich jemanden kennt und mir ne PN schickt.




> Find es ziemlich interessant wie einige blauäugig durchs leben gehen und denken sie seien der Mittelpunkt des Universums. Nichts anderes ist dieser Post.
> 
> Willst du den Mitarbeitern bei Blizzard sagen:"Hey euer D3 ist echt lächerlich und was eure Firma angeht fabriziert ihr im Moment nur Mist weil ihr Geldgeile Säcke seit und Null auf die Spieler hört! Ich könnte es besser und hab dazu noch 100 Ideen für eure Spiele und stellt mich bitte ein."
> Die Reaktion von Seiten Blizz dürfte in etwa diese sein, Tür auf - Du raus - Tür zu, dazu nen dezenter Hinweis das es millionen anderen Spieler gefällt dieses lächerliche D3."



Erste ernstzunehmende kritik im ganzen Thread.

Natürlich will ich nicht zu Blizz hingehen und denen in den Hintern treten.
Aber ich liebe Blizzard spiele und frage mich echt was der Mist teilweise soll und wieso Casuals (die Haupteinnahmequelle) so vergrault und verärgert werden.

Ja klar, beschweren und ins Forum gehen tun nur die Profis und die Deppen die sich für welche halten. (Auch wenn der Spruch per Zitat wahrscheinlich gegen mich verwendet wird. )

Ich bin weder Pro gamer noch halte ich mich dafür.
Ich spiele lediglich Videospiele seit 18 Jahren und könnt manchmal kotzen was für ein Bockmist verzappft wird.

Japan war früher die absolute Numero Uno, aber durch ihre eigene Engstirnigkeit fahren Sie sich an die Wand und der Westen nimmt an fahrt auf. was ja nichts schlechtes ist.




> Ob dich das schützt weiß ich nicht. Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Terms of Use des Battle.net, ob die so auch aufs Forum zutreffen weiß ich nicht:
> 
> Zitat
> 
> 11.4 Nutzerinhalt. Als „Nutzerinhalt" gelten alle Mitteilungen, Bilder, Geräusche und sonstige Materialien und Informationen, die Sie über einen Spiel-Client oder den Service hochladen oder übertragen, oder die andere Nutzer hochladen oder übertragen, einschließlich, ohne jedoch darauf beschränkt zu sein, aller Chatnachrichten. Hiermit gewähren Sie Blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exklusive Lizenz, einschließlich des Rechts zur Vergabe von Unterlizenzen an Dritte, sowie das Recht, derartige Nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeänderter Form, sowie daraus abgeleitete Arbeiten zu vervielfältigen, zu berichtigen, anzupassen, abzuändern, zu übersetzen, neu zu formatieren, davon abgeleitete Arbeiten anzufertigen, herzustellen, in Verkehr zu bringen, zu veröffentlichen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu lizenzieren, dafür Unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen oder aufzuführen, elektronischen Zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der Öffentlichkeit mittels Telekommunikation mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen Computerspeicher einzugeben, und solchen Inhalt sowie alle geänderten oder davon abgeleiteten Arbeiten zu nutzen und zu betreiben. Soweit die anwendbaren Gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten Sie hiermit auf alle Persönlichkeitsrechte, die Sie ggf. in Bezug auf Nutzerinhalte haben.



2te konstruktive Kritik. Danke dafür.

Genau den Mist will ich ja umgehen.


Naja wie auch immer. Ich werd am Ball bleiben wenn ich neben meinen 2 jobs dazu komme und mal sehen was bei rausspringt.

Grüße und nen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Dynamic (22. Mai 2012)

Oh man, deine Blauäugigkeit übertrifft alles, ich mein: 

Jeder hat Ideen, jeder hat verbesserungsvorschläge usw., aber was hebt dich von anderen ab? Es wurde bereits schon erwähnt: WARUM soll Blizzard dich mit ins Boot holen? WARUM?

Was hast du was andere nicht haben? Was kannst du was andere nicht können? Nur Ideen zu haben reicht nicht aus. Dein Geschriebsel, nett zu Lesen, mehr aber nicht.

Es gibt massig kluge Köpfe in der Branche, viele davon seit Jahren durch verschiedene Spieleschmieden gewandert, sie haben also Vorkenntnisse, Ahnung von der Materie, Wissen wie der Hase läuft, und das haben sie nicht durch NUR ,,ich hab da paar Ideen, lasst sie mich euch Mitteilen" erlernt und den Job damit bekommen. 

10 Jahre Akne, und nu? Bist nicht der einzige damit gewesen und es werden VIELE noch nach dir kommen mit dem gleichen Problem, verstehe also nicht warum du das hier erwähnen musst.

Aber am besten finde ich deinen Satz hier: 





> Der Thread hier mag vielen als dumm und naiv vorkommen, aber denkt mal wirklich kurz darüber selber nach.



Du denkst aber über dein Geschriebsel auch nach, oder? Ich glaube nicht, sonst würdest du dich nicht hier so Naiv darstellen.

Wenn du, wie du ja geschrieben hast, seit sage und schreibe 18 Jahren Spielst, warum kommst du jetzt erst damit? In deiner 18 jährigen Spielelaufbahn hast du massig Spiele gespielt, hast Fehler endeckt die man hätte besser machen können, waren Spiele mit bei aus der Low-Budget Schmiede, und genau bei so einer Schmiede hätte ich angefangen, Erfahrung gesammelt, hätte evtl. dies als Sprungbrett nutzen können in eine andere Schmiede usw. bis ich am Ende da wäre wo du nun hin willst, große Spieleschmieden meine Ideen unterbreiten. Hättest erfahrung mitgebracht, ich würde dich zumindest Vorsprechen lassen als Personalmanager bei Blizz.

Tja Junge, Zug abgefahren und ein nächster kommt nicht mehr, evtl. im nächsten Leben.

Dyna


----------



## floppydrive (22. Mai 2012)

90% deiner Beiträge und Aussage beziehen sich auf Meinungen von anderen Leuten wenn man das so liest bildest du dir deine Meinung durch Buffed/Gamestar/PC Games/GameOne etc.

Und nur weil deine beiden Geschichten da etwas "Lustig" sind heißt das nicht das du auch kreativ bist oder auch nur irgendwas von der Entwicklung von Games verstehts. Deine ganzen Phrasen und "Wissen" ist ein großer Scherz, im Foren meckern kannst du gern tun aber damit zu Blizzard wollen ist witzlos.

Du verstehts nichts von Gameplay, Usability, Technik usw. nur weil du 18 Jahre spielst heißt das nicht das du weißt wie es laufen sollte, schreib weiter deine Beiträge in Buffed/Blizzard Foren aber lass bitte die Firmen in Ruhe.



Ich hoffe weiterhin das du nur ein guter Troll bist wenn ja, Respekt


----------



## Jinthalor (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei:




Nicnak schrieb:


> Öhm ich kann english. Hatte früher sogar 12 Punkte, ne 2+ im Leistungskurs. XD






Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich habe nur einen guten Realabschluss, aber ich kann english.





12 Punkte im LK und dann das ABI nicht schaffen, passt nicht so ganz zusammen.

Gruß Jin


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Mit einem Realschulabschluss resp. ohne ein abgeschlossenes Diplom wirst du in einem international agierenden Unternehmen in aller Regel keine Position bekleiden können in der du signifikante Entscheidungen zu treffen hast. Eher wirst du auf ausführende Tätigkeiten beschränkt sein. Das meine ich absolut nicht abwertend oder dergleichen falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlt.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wollte die Personalabteilung Blizzards damals nicht einmal die Schulzeugnisse sondern lediglich das Diplom. Ohne wirst du vermutlich direkt aussortiert.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

auch hier /vote for close, das is der 2. Thread in dem man sich Nicnaks Mist antun muss und der in nen Flamethread endet. Den dritten hat er ja bereits erstellt, da is das Thema mehr oder weniger das selbe wie in dem hier und in dem bereits geschlossenen...


----------



## floppydrive (22. Mai 2012)

Nicnak ist jetzt ey mein neues Feindbild im Forum der Typ ist schlimmer als der Elektrojude.

Wichtig, muss man wissen!


----------



## Technocrat (23. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ich liebe Blizzard und ihre Spiele, aber was die in den letzten Jahren für einen Mist fabrizieren reicht mir langsam.



Das nennt man einen Widerspruch im Satz


----------



## Nicnak (23. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Nicnak ist jetzt ey mein neues Feindbild im Forum der Typ ist schlimmer als der Elektrojude.
> 
> Wichtig, muss man wissen!



...ist jetzt eh... nicht ey... eh mein neues Feindbild. 

btw. Ich hoffe mal Elektrojude ist sein Nickname und nicht deine geistige Meinung Oo



> Das nennt man einen Widerspruch im Satz



Wo ist denn da ein Wiederspruch?

Ich liebe auch mein Land, aber die Politik find ich nicht immer in Ordnung.

Ist da auch nen Wiederspruch drin??


----------

